# البابا كيرلس



## oesi no (29 مارس 2006)

مساء الخير يا جماعة       انا عضو جديد        باذن المسيح    المواضيع بتاعتى تعجبكو     واللى نفسة فى اى حاجة يقول وانا بمشيئة ربنا اجيبها لية                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       ودلوقتى جية وقت الترانيم      وهى ترانيم لقداسة البابا كيرلس السادس       واول ترنيمة  هى  
جوة الطاحونة   http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/1279/2289/__.wav
يا بابا كيرلس يا حببنا  http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/1279/2291/____.wav 
يا بابا كيرلس http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/1279/2290/__.wav 
يا حببنا الغالى http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/1279/2292/_.wav 
 يوم الكنيسة من زمان http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/1279/2293/___.wav
وكمان وعظة جميلة  عن قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس   للاب رافائيل افا مينا        : http://www.filegone.com/b8yp
وبعد كدة نشوف مذكرات نفس الاب عن البابا كيرلس وهى مقسمة الى اربع اجزاء
الجزء الاول : http://www.filegone.com/ca2v

الجزء الثانى  http://www.filegone.com/bm4t

الجزء الثالث  http://www.filegone.com/zx3v
واخيرا الجزء الرابع http://www.filegone.com/8mzh


----------



## pola (29 مارس 2006)

موضوع جميل
شكرا ليك
و اهلا بيك فى منتدانا


----------



## beshoyrh (1 أبريل 2006)

اطلب شريط غريبا عشت
للشماس بولس ملاك
اخر شرائطه


----------



## ميرنا (1 أبريل 2006)

*موضوع حلو اوى لو كملته هيتثبت *


----------



## oesi no (12 أبريل 2006)

*شريط ترانيم البابا معانا عطية جديدة من عطايا الرب لينا 
الوجة الاول http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Spirit... Keroles/El BAba M3na/El Baba M3na Side A.mp3
 الوجة التانى http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Spirit... Keroles/El BAba M3na/El Baba M3na Side B.mp3

 Username:    www.copticnet.com

Password:  copticnet​*


----------



## oesi no (12 أبريل 2006)

شريط ترانيم البابا معانا عطية جديدة من عطايا الرب لينا الوجة الاول http://www.copticnet.com:copticnet@www.copticnet.com/Audio/Spiritual%20Songs/Faruk%20Awlat%20El%20Baba%20Keroles/El%20BAba%20M3na/El%20Baba%20M3na%20Side%20A.mp3 الوجة التانى http://www.copticnet.com:copticnet@www.copticnet.com/Audio/Spiritual%20Songs/Faruk%20Awlat%20El%20Baba%20Keroles/El%20BAba%20M3na/El%20Baba%20M3na%20Side%20B.mp3 كليك يمين والباقى انتو عارفين


----------



## oesi no (12 أبريل 2006)

http://www.copticnet.com:copticnet@www.copticnet.com/Audio/Spiritual%20Songs/Faruk%20Awlat%20El%20Baba%20Keroles/El%20BAba%20M3na/El%20Baba%20M3na%20Side%20B.mp3


----------



## oesi no (12 أبريل 2006)

*قصة   حياة  البابا كيرلس*

*






القديس البابا كيرلس السادس*


البطريرك المائه والسادس عشر
على كرسي مارمرقس الرسولي














ولد عازر (القديس البابا كيرلس) في 2 اغسطس عام 1912 من ابوين مسيحيين. كان ابوه شماساً يقضي وقت فراغه في تعليم الالحان وكتابة سير القديسين.  فاحب عازر الكنيسة وكان يقضي ساعات طويلة في غرفته يصلي و يقراء في الكتاب المقدس. وكان من عادة الاسرة كلها  كل سنة ان يمضوا اسبوع في بلدة ابيار خلال الاحتفال بعيد القديس مار مينا. 

وعندما بلغ عازر 25 سنة استقال من عمله والتحق بدير البراموس. وتغير اسمه الى الاخ مينا وكان محبوباً من جميع الرهبان لعنايته ومساعدته للرهبان كبار السن والمرضى.

وفي 18 يوليو 1931 رسم الاخ مينا راهبأ  باسم مينا ولكنه كان يحب حياة الوحدة ولذلك قرر ان يعيش متوحداً في مغارة تبعد حوالي 3 كم من الدير. وكان يحضر كل سبت الى الدير لحضور التسبحة وفي صباح الاحد يحضر القداس الآلهي و يتناول من الاسرار المقدسة. وكان الكثيرين  يزوروا الراهب مينا المتوحد في المغارة طلباً لصلواته ولينالوا بركته. والله اعطاه نعمة عمل المعجزات وشفاء الامراض وحل الكثير من المشاكل.

انشىء مجموعة من محبي الراهب مينا وشفيعه مار مينا ، دير كبير على اسم الشهيد مار مينا في منطقة مصر القديمة وكان مقصداً لكل من يطلب بركة ونعمة القديس العظيم وكان مسكناً للطلبة المغتربين الذين جاءوا للدراسة من خارج القاهرة.

وبعد نياحة الانبا يوساب البطريرك 115 ، اختير الراهب مينا مع مجموعة اخرى من الرهبان لأجراء القرعة الهيكلية لأختيار واحد منهم للبطريركية. وفي 19 ابريل 1959 اختير الراهب مينا ودقت اجراس البطريركية احتفالاً بهذه المناسبة و حضرت الجماهير ابتهاجاً باختيار الله.  وفي 10 مايو 1959 تم تنصيب الراعي الصالح الراهب مينا وتغير اسمه الى البابا كيرلس السادس.

ولكونه اصبح البابا البطريرك لم يتغير فيه شيء من حيث الصلاه و رفع البخور مساءاً وصباحاً وصلاه القداس اليوميه  كعادته قبل ان يصبح بطريركاً. وقال عنه البابا شنودة الثالث "ان تاريخ الكنيسة لم يسجل انه يوجد شخص صلى قداسات مثل البابا كيرلس الذي صلى حوالي 12 الف قداس وهذا لم يحدث من قبل في تاريخ كل باباوات الاسكندريه او العالم . كان عجيب في صلواته كان يثق ان الله قادر ان يحل كل مشاكله.  و كان يرى ان الطريق الوحيد لحل المشاكل  هو القداسات والصلوات وليس عن طريق الجهود البشريه."

في حياة البابا كيرلس بدا تغير روحي كبير وسط الشعب. الآلاف من الشعب كانت تحضر القداسات والصلوات التي كان يقيمها يومياً يطلبون بركته وصلواته.  واراهم البابا بابوته وحبه وعنايته وراعيته لهم طريق الله.  رعايته الروحيه لم تقتصر فقط على الشعب الارثوذكسي داخل مصر ولكن وصلت رعايته الى جميع انحاء العالم. وبدأت خدمة الكنيسة القبطية في الكويت وكندا وامريكا واستراليا.

وكلل الله ايام حبرية البابا كيرلس بالظهور الروحي للقديسة العذراء مريم بكنيستها بالزيتون الذي لم يتكرر في اى زمان ومكان. وكان هذا الاعلان السمائي الاول من نوعه منذ حلول الروح القدس على التلاميذ في يوم الخمسين. تكرر الظهور ليلة بعد ليلة ورآه آلاف الشعب  من المسيحيين وغير المسيحيين على السواء. معجزات كثير ة تمت وقت الظهور مما دعى الكثيرين الى الرجوع للحق وكذلك تغير الكثيرين.

وتوج الله ايام حبرية البابا كيرلس السادس بعودة الجسد المقدس للقديس مرقس الرسولي من مدينة فينسيا الايطالية الى مصر. وهو موجود الان بالكاتدرائية الجديدة بالعباسية  والتي بناها البابا كيرلس وتعد اكبر كاتدرائية في الشرق الاوسط.

من الانجازات العظيمة في عهد البابا كيرلس السادس بناء دير الشهيد مار مينا العجايبي بكنج مريوت قرب الاسكندرية. الله ساعده في بناء هذا الدير لحبيبه القديس و الشهيد مار مينا العجايبي الذي بشفاعته تمت عجائب ومعجزات وحلت مشاكل كثيرة مستعصية الحل.

تنيح البابا في 9 مارس 1971 واجلسوه في الكاتدرائيه القديمة على كرسي مارمرقس في ثيابه البيضاء و تاجه على رأسه وما يقرب من مليون شخص حضروا ليلقوا النظرة الاخيرة على ابيهم المحب لهم والمحبوب منهم.  واليوم جسدة المقدس موجود في دير مار مينا بجوار قديسه الحبيب.

عشرات الكتب كتبت لتسجل معجزات وظهورات البابا كيرلس السادس الكثيرة العجيبة قبل وبعد نياحته في داخل مصر وخارجها مع الاقباط وغيرهم.

بركة القديس العظيم البابا كيرلس السادس وشفاعة حبيبه الشهيد العظيم مار مينا العجايبي تكون معنا جميعاً.   آمين.


</SPAN>geovisit();


----------



## Yes_Or_No (12 أبريل 2006)

*ميه ميه علي الموضوع الجميل ده بس انت محتاج تظبط الخطوط بتاع المشاركات*


----------



## oesi no (13 أبريل 2006)

هحاول على قد ما اقدر
والف شكر على الردود
 وانتظروا كل جديد


----------



## ماريا (27 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على الشرايط الجميلة ربنا يعوض تعبكم


----------



## بيترالخواجة (7 ديسمبر 2006)

موضوع رائع الله يباركك 
ممكن شريط بتاع بولس ملاك المزامير


----------



## oesi no (11 ديسمبر 2006)

انا عندى لفريق افاانطونيوس


----------



## †جــــــــو† (11 ديسمبر 2006)

_جميل اوى الشغل دة

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك

جــــو_


----------



## بيترالخواجة (11 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على مرورك
موضوع جميل منتظرين منك المزيد


----------



## كارولين (2 مارس 2007)

انا لا اعرف كيف افتح مواقع الترانيم الموجودة او احمل اى حاجة من على النت ارجو الرد سريعا


----------



## asrf (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد: البابا كيرلس*

انا بحب البابا كيرلس اوى يا جماعة اوى اوى اوى اوى


----------



## asrf (28 يوليو 2008)

كارولين قال:


> انا لا اعرف كيف افتح مواقع الترانيم الموجودة او احمل اى حاجة من على النت ارجو الرد سريعا



اقفى على الرابط ودوسى كليك يمين ثم تدوسى على برامج الدون لود هيتطلع البرنامج ويبتدى تنزلى البابا كيرلس معاكى


----------



## oesi no (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد: البابا كيرلس*

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااه 
الموضوع ده انا فاكرة 
من اول المواضيع اللى شاركت بيها على المنتدى 
ياترى ايه السبب فى تنشيطه ​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: البابا كيرلس*

*متشكر ليك سيادة المشرف*​


----------

